
Ask HN: Please recommend credible product/appliance review websites - Xunxi
I&#x27;m researching product review websites and I&#x27;m interested in recommendations. Thanks
======
tucaz
[http://m.thesweethome.com](http://m.thesweethome.com)
[http://m.thewirecutter.com](http://m.thewirecutter.com)

~~~
Xunxi
Thank you

------
nnn1234
we are building a platform that is vertical agnostic and prodcut/ appliance
review is one area we are exploring but much earlier on the production
timeline

please check out www.crowdraising.co

